# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kriza greke

## _Mersin_

Po shikoja lajmet dhe u habita qe borxhi i Greqise shkonte 100 miliarde euro.Vete kryeministri i Shtetit fqinj deklaroi para disa kohesh se shteti grek eshte drejt humbjes se sovranitetit ekonomik.Mirepo greqia ka investime te medha ne ballkan sidomos ne Shqiperi dhe Maqedoni.Rreth 7 banka greke mbajne parate e shqiptareve pervec tre bankave te shteve te tjera sic jane Raifaissen Bank, San Paolo Bank, Banka kombetare Tregtare,etj

Pothuajse 700 000 eshte nurmi i refugjateve shqiptare ne greqi qe ne periudhen e nje falimentimi ekonomik te ketij shteti do kene humbjet e tyre te kursimeve dhe sigurisht papunesia do jete pasoje e pashmangeshme.

Ne kete kuader ne si shtet fqinj i Greqise do jemi direkt te prekur nga Kriza Greke dhe ne ckendveshtrim do e shikoni ju te ardhmen ekonomike te rajonit ballkanik pavarsisht fjales se urte bota eshte e rumbullaket dhe historia persritet?

A mendoni se ndikimi qe firmat piramidale te shqiptareve po leshojne semundjet e pare tek bankat greke?

A mendoni se shqiperia do kete refugjate greke me emrin kristo ose Jani dhe shqiptaret do abuzojne me mireqenien ekonomike duke ia vene Kasem ose Hajdar?

Shprehni mendimet tuaja konstruktive rreth kesaj krize qe mesa duket nuk do na lej pa na prekur dhe neve si komb.

----------


## bindi

Greqia rrezikon te destabilizoje rajonin 

Ne raste te nje falimentimi ekonomik te greqis ,nuk eshte larg mendesh qe shteti grek te beje 
ate, qe beri serbia ne kohen e millosheviqit ,i cili ndyrhyri ne sistemin bankar duke monoplizuar ate ,dhe grabitur shume kursime te qytetareve ,atehere ne ish jugosllavi...!

----------


## _Mersin_

Kanguri i BE e ka fut Greqine ne xhep qe mos ia iki prej duarsh.

----------


## mondishall

BE s'di ku ka veten vetë. Kriza po ja nxjerr te palarat sa nga njeri-ne tjetri shtet anetar. Sikur po flitet dicka per Spanje e Portugali, kush e ka rradhen???

----------


## _Mersin_

Spanja eshte me ndryshe dhe nuk krahasohet me Portugaline.Por te dyja keto jane pak me mire se Greqia.Greqia ka dorezua celesat, Portes se larte ne Bruksel.

----------


## Kavir

Tani e kuptova se kur do vije fundi i botes:
Kur ekonomia boterore do bjere ne duar te gjenive si temehapesi.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Ndonjehere me vjen te qesh me te madhe. Shume veta shikojn fasaden e dickaje dhe dalin ne konkluzione totalisht absurde. Dikush tha: "Toka rretolluhet dhe historia perseritet". Mire per token e kemi mesuar qe rretullohet, po histori nuk kemi mesuar te perseriten. Pra, leri endrrat per naten dhe jetoni realitetin diten...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MARGUS

ky dyhet te jete vetem fillimi i fundit te "shkelqimit "grek 
greket  me ndihmen evropjane duke shfrytezuar situaten gjeopolitike gjat luftes se ftohet arriti qe nga gomari te kaloj ne mercedes,gjat ter kohes kan shpenzuar ate qe nuk kan fituar vet ,,
borxhi kombetar 100 miliard  per nje shtet  si greqia eshte teper i madhe ,dhe me nje bruto prodhim kombetar qe ka gr ska gjasa as te zvogloj ket shifer!
Sa i perket depositave te emigranteve shqiptar ne bankat greke  dhasht zoti qe mos ti humbin por sidoqoft do te jet edhe nje mesim i mire per shqiptaret  ,greku nuk eshte zotri! ka banka gjerman angleze austriake pse jo edhe shqiptare

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Na gjeti belaja me keta greket...

Deri dje ankoheshim se kishin leke ...e po na blenin shqiptaret...
Tani qe nuk kan leke...ankohemi se do te na shesin shqiptaret...


Te verteten e deficitit o borxhit nuk e dine as vete grekerit,se kane 10 vjet qe mashtrojne...

----------


## Endri_UCK

*Nje eshte e sigurte qe po pati Greqia buke zdo kete Shqiperia dhe per ndryshe po pati Shqiperia buke zdo kete Greqia kshu eshte politika, una besoj qe kaq ishte koha e Grekut i erdhi koha per te zhyture ne ekorupsion, kurse Shqiperis i erdhi koha qe tja rri te ai vendi qe e MERITON!*

----------


## SKRAPARI

mos u merni me greqine se ata kane mireqenien me te larte ne bote. ata kane shancin te kene skllever te ardhur nga shqiperia, bullgaria, pakistani etj, etj
shikoni shqiperine ku 1 milione te rinj jane detyruar te ikin e te punojne larg vendit te tyre sepse nuk duan te jetojne me 3 dollare ne dite.

----------


## prenceedi

> ky dyhet te jete vetem fillimi i fundit te "shkelqimit "grek 
> greket  me ndihmen evropjane duke shfrytezuar situaten gjeopolitike gjat luftes se ftohet arriti qe nga gomari te kaloj ne mercedes,gjat ter kohes kan shpenzuar ate qe nuk kan fituar vet ,,
> borxhi kombetar 100 miliard  per nje shtet  si greqia eshte teper i madhe ,dhe me nje bruto prodhim kombetar qe ka gr ska gjasa as te zvogloj ket shifer!
> Sa i perket depositave te emigranteve shqiptar ne bankat greke  dhasht zoti qe mos ti humbin por sidoqoft do te jet edhe nje mesim i mire per shqiptaret  ,greku nuk eshte zotri! ka banka gjerman angleze austriake pse jo edhe shqiptare


Borxhi i jashtem i Greqise eshte eshte 174 miliard jo 100
Eshte mire qe shqiptaret te terheqin depozitata e tyre (po u dhane bankat)......
Shumica e te huajve te tjere qe ndodhen ne greqi kane filluar ne mase te terheqin depozitat e tyre duke i derguar jashte greqise
*Ndersa shqiptaret duken se nuk ja kane friken ......dhe kane besim ne shtetin grek* 
Masat qe do te meren nga qeveria greke per te dale nga situata natyrisht qe do te rendojne edhe mbi shqiptaret dhe do e veshtiresojne akoma me shume gjendjen e tyre
*Ne greqi operon dhe nje banke shqiptare <> por me sa shoh ja kane futur gjumit apo lozin ne Facebook tere diten* 
Do ish me mire qe kjo banke te angazhohej me teper per te thithur depozitat e shqiptareve

----------


## MARGUS

> Borxhi i jashtem i Greqise eshte eshte 174 miliard jo 100
> Eshte mire qe shqiptaret te terheqin depozitata e tyre (po u dhane bankat)......
> Shumica e te huajve te tjere qe ndodhen ne greqi kane filluar ne mase te terheqin depozitat e tyre duke i derguar jashte greqise
> *Ndersa shqiptaret duken se nuk ja kane friken ......dhe kane besim ne shtetin grek* 
> Masat qe do te meren nga qeveria greke per te dale nga situata natyrisht qe do te rendojne edhe mbi shqiptaret dhe do e veshtiresojne akoma me shume gjendjen e tyre
> *Ne greqi operon dhe nje banke shqiptare <> por me sa shoh ja kane futur gjumit apo lozin ne Facebook tere diten* 
> Do ish me mire qe kjo banke te angazhohej me teper per te thithur depozitat e shqiptareve


Thash 100 miliard duke cituar nje informat nga gazetat sidoqoft  174 miliar nuk eshte keq   mund te them MASHALLA  e U rrit edhe me teperLOL!!

----------


## MARGUS

> mos u merni me greqine se ata kane mireqenien me te larte ne bote. ata kane shancin te kene skllever te ardhur nga shqiperia, bullgaria, pakistani etj, etj
> shikoni shqiperine ku 1 milione te rinj jane detyruar te ikin e te punojne larg vendit te tyre sepse nuk duan te jetojne me 3 dollare ne dite.


hop hop ore mos po e tepron  ti pak Mirqenjen me te lart ne bote!!!!!!! 
Tani per tani greket kan vetem dicka me te lart ne bote BORGJIN PER KOKE BANORI!!!! KJO ESHTE FAKT
Se a do te ken "sklev" greket tani e pas do te shohim!!!

----------


## djaliepirotas

Jam shume kurioz te di tani qe po i zbulohen petet lakrorit grek...a vazhdojne pensionistet minoritar ne Shqiperi te marin pensione nga "qeveria "greke? 
Lojra te medha jane bere me parate e Europes......Kaq e pat dhe lulezimi i ekonomise helene. Dite te veshtira na presin.

----------


## Darius

> mos u merni me greqine se ata kane mireqenien me te larte ne bote.


Me ullinjte e Kallamates? Apo sufllaqet e Selanikut?

----------


## flory80

> Jam shume kurioz te di tani qe po i zbulohen petet lakrorit grek...a vazhdojne pensionistet minoritar ne Shqiperi te marin pensione nga "qeveria "greke? 
> Lojra te medha jane bere me parate e Europes......Kaq e pat dhe lulezimi i ekonomise helene. Dite te veshtira na presin.


Paratë e "Pensionistëve Minoritarë" paguhen nga qeverria Greke, por sponsorizohen nga Kisha Greke. Ata edhe bar do të hanë dhe pensionet do ti paguajnë.

Por ajo që duket qartë si drita e diellit, është fakti që ekonomia greke ka marë tatëpjetën pas bumit që pati me shfrytëzimin e "skllevërve" Shqiptarë në vitet 90.
Ndërsa tani ka ndryshuar situata me emigranët në Greqi, pasi nuk punojnë më për 50 cent në ditë, apo shumë herë dhe thjesht për 3 vakte bukë, por sot punojnë për rroga ndonjëherë më të larta se vet Grekët, dhe kjo i shkarkon ekonomisë greke, rrjedhje të parave jasht vëndit.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Mjeksia i paske bere iventarin grekut ti me sa po shoh.
Kriza ekonomike zuri cdo shtet te perendimit e jo vetem greqine.
Por mos ja qaj hallin shume grekut se ka resources te mjaftueshme per te dale nga kjo krize.

*Anglia eshte ne aq shume borxhe sa i binte me llogarine e tyre se  ajo ka marre borxh , 1 milion e dyqind e ca mije sterlina ne dite qe mbas lindjes se krishtit .* 

Shifer marramendese , por kjo tregon sesa thelle jane zhyt shtetet perendimore e sidomos superfuqite e kohes sot per sot .

Edhe anglia deklaroi qe sapo doli nga recession dy jave me pare.

lol

----------


## _Mersin_

Smth puna borxhit nuk eshte aq e thjeshte .

Gjermania para luftes se dyte boterore kishte shume borxhe.Mirepo nje keshilltar ekonomik mendoj se kjo zgjidhje do vinte nese shteti gjerman do prodhonte leke  te reja kartomonedha dhe pastaj me to te lante borxhin.Mirepo cnodhi prodhoi leke me shume se kishte mallra ose ar dhe filloi inflacioni.

Borxhi ne buxhetin e nje shteti eshte problematik sepse sa me shume te rritet ai aq me shume te shkurtohen investimet dhe shpenzimet shteterore.Borxhi preferohet te merret ne momentin kur je ne ngritje ekonomike pasi ngritja ekonomike shlyen detyrimet e borxhit.Edhe shteti jone eshte futur shume ne borxh mirepo ka nje rritje ekonomike.Imagjino sikur mos kishte rritje te te ardhurave.Sdo kishte me investime dhe rritje pagash.Keshtu qe shpesh here borxhi kthehet dhe ne nje vorbull qe thith te ardhurat e buxhetit sidomos per borxhet qe kane kamaten shume te larte.Islami eshte sistem qe se pranon kamaten dhe fajden per ta lehtesuar individin dhe shtetin ne aspektin e borxhit.

Vorbulla e borxheve dhe e krizes ekonomike po vazhdon te shkrije shume pjese te ekonomise boterore te cilat kane dhe ato efektet e tyre ne zgjerimin e krizes.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Krizat ekonomike jane te pandalueshme , po te mbeshtetemi tek teoria e Lorenz-it cause-n-effect . Kjo sdo te thote ama qe krizat jane te pamenaxhueshme , sidomos shtetet qe kane resources masive . 

Kaosi qe arrin tippin point  (red light) , eshte dicka qe duhet te merakosesh vertet , por sbesoj se ekonomia boterore ka arrit kete pike. Mua kjo krize mu duk me shume si buje per te terrhequr vemendjen nga probleme pak me te thella se kaq .

Nejse se edhe spekullimet e teperta sjane te shendetshme per asnjeri  :ngerdheshje:

----------

